# yaptın mı / yapıyor musun?



## FlyingBird

i know what iyi misin mean, but some question came to my head.
*
example1*
iyi misin=are you good
*example2*
İstanbul'a gittin mi=did you went to İstanbul

ok i understand them both. Only i don't understand why in example 1 you put suffix mi after iyi while in example 2 you put mi in the end, cause they are both same questions. So why its not iyisin mi? Cause you won't say İstanbul'a mı gittin, you say İstanbul'a gittin mi cause they both mean different.

i know very good what is difference between İstanbul'a gittin mi and İstanbul'a mı gittin so you don't have to explain that, i just gave example.

So why not iyisin mi instead of iyi misin?

really can't understand that


----------



## themadprogramer

Simple:

In example 2 you're asking a 3rd person question.
Why would you need a suffix?


----------



## FlyingBird

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Simple:
> 
> In example 2 you're asking a 3rd person question.
> Why would you need a suffix?


you didn't understand my question.
i talk about position of mi


----------



## themadprogramer

İstanbul'a mı gittin? -> Did you go to Istanbul (emphasis on going)
İstanbul'a gittin mi? -> Did you go to Istanbul (emphasis on having ever gone to Istanbul)

The position doesn't matter semantically, it just makes what answer you wantclearer .


----------



## FlyingBird

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> İstanbul'a mı gittin? -> Did you go to Istanbul (emphasis on going)
> İstanbul'a gittin mi? -> Did you go to Istanbul (emphasis on having ever gone to Istanbul)
> 
> The position doesn't matter semantically, it just makes what answer you wantclearer .





FlyingBird said:


> *i know very good what is difference between İstanbul'a gittin mi and İstanbul'a mı gittin* so you don't have to explain that, i just gave example.


thanks for effort, but again you didnt understand my question, you should read careful 

my question was: 

why do you say iyi misin and not iyisin mi?
İstanbul'a gittin mi, here you can see mi in the end, so why its not iyisin mi?


----------



## Rallino

"mi" only attracts the verb to be. The other suffixes are not attached to _mi_.

Yapacak*sın* → yapacak mı*sın*? (Future tense is formed via the verb to be.)
Yapıyor*sun *→ yapıyor mu*sun*? (Present continuous tense is formed via the verb to be.)
yapıyor*dun* → yapıyor mu*ydun*? (Composite tenses are formed via the verb to be.)

But

Yaptın → yaptın mı? (No verb to be in the past tense)


----------



## themadprogramer

Although  there are some exceptions.
Yaptı mıydın? instead of Yaptın mı?

But not "Yapmış mıymışın" instead of "Yapmış mısın?" In this case "Yapmış mıydın" also works interestingly.

Remember though these only apply to verbs.
Hastaydın -> Hasta mıydın?


----------



## Rallino

Ahmet Akkoç said:


> Although  there are some exceptions.
> 
> Most notably if you're refering to a state rather than a verb in the past this does not apply.
> 
> Hastaydın -> Hasta mıydın?


Is that an exception, though? The -ydın in _hstaydın_ is verb to be. After all, we do say: _hasta *olmak*_.



> And for verbs, you can say
> Yaptı mıydın? instead of Yaptın mı?


Again, it's the verb to be: _Yaptı *idin*_. But then, this is not standard Turkish, is it? We would rather say: _yapmış idin_.


> But not "Yapmış mımışın" [...]


Where did that come from? 

If it's from _yapmışmışsın_, we can say: _yapmış mıymışsın_? - Although, right now, I can't think of a context where anybody would utter that.


----------



## themadprogramer

_"yapmış mıymışsın_"

Well To be honest Ive never heard anyone say that. Thanks for pointing out my typo though, editing that right now. Also I rushed that a bit, really the second one was the exception and the first was just a reminder that this only applies to verbs.

Gosh I really am forgetting how to use my keyborad. 

And it seems that my writing 
                  skills are slowly
                             falling
                              apart

P.S. I do believe my location should answer your question  (Hurray for relativity)


----------

